# Wheel chair accessable table plans



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi all, I'm new to the router table and would appreciate some input.
I'm in a wheelchair and dont know if a table would work for me.I'm looking for Table plans and info from anyone in the know. A table by the looks of it would open a whole new world to routering .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Silver Fox

I sorry I held back on your 1st. reqest for router table plans BUT I was sure some one would jump in and give you some links for some....

Because you are in the RWS forum and they sale a great router table I'm sure you have looked at it but here are some more that you may what to check out, most are free .

Download your Free Router Table Plans.
http://www.bobsplans.com/BobsPlans/RouterTable/RouterTable.htm
http://www.bobsplans.com/FreePlans/DNLD/RouterTable.pdf

http://www.freeww.com/routertables.html

http://www.woodzone.com/plans/router/index.htm

http://www.plansnow.com/routertable.html

http://www.newwoodworker.com/rtrtblpln.html

http://www.patwarner.com/router_table.html

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Silver Fox and welcome to the forums. that Bj has some excellent links listed. Good luck on finding a suitable taable.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, I replied under introductions. Silver Fox, please post the required measurements and I will give you a couple choices of plans to fit you. One idea is a revolving table with a horizontal mounted router, the other is a special benchtop design to work on a bridge table that fits your chair.


----------



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

aniceone2hold said:


> Ok, I replied under introductions. Silver Fox, please post the required measurements and I will give you a couple choices of plans to fit you. One idea is a revolving table with a horizontal mounted router, the other is a special benchtop design to work on a bridge table that fits your chair.



Hi Mike, it took me a while to get back on the site as i 'm not to knowledgeable about computers. lol
Here are the mesurments you ask for hope it helps
Width of chair to outside wheels------24"
No arms on chair-----
width of knees-------17"
Floor to top of legs----26"
chest to wrist arms extended---22 1/2 "
Height of arms extended above legs---16"
chest to toes(as they extend the furthest)-----20 1/2"
Yes I do have a plunge router, I just bought a Portercable 3hp 1/4" and 1/2" Chucks.
Havent used it yet . looking forward to hooking it to a table.
I sure appreciate the help and info Thanks
Silver Fox (Tom)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, you should be able to use the Router Workshop table with a special stand instead of the base cabinet included in the plans. Are you planning on buying or building your table? One last question: is 1-1/2" clearance on both sides of your chair's wheels enough?


----------



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

*Wheelchair table*

Hey aniceone2hold.
I thought i might try and build my own table. I have looked at a lot of tables in the last while and you may be right as to useing the rwtable with a different base .Yes 1 1/2" on the outside of wheels is lots. i looked a a lot of site that others have posted and like the looks of a few of the tables in them, i might be able to adaped a base to a top. Thanks for your help,it is apprecated. :'(


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will edit this post by adding photos tomorrow. The stand will be made of 2 x 4's and simple 1/2 lap joints. 4 leg's, each measuring 27" in length. 4 cross braces, each will measure 24" in length. 2 cross ties, 30" in length. The router table will be screwed to the stand for stability. Look for the edit tomorrow night.


----------



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

Looking forward to them, thanks mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I must apologise for not getting the photos posted. I do have a good excuse... I had to go get a marriage license today. I will get the photo's posted tomorrow.


----------



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

Mike 
no problem, post them whenever you get time. thanks again.
TT


----------

